# hobbit-hut Laptop Table



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

Walnut with a Babinga table top. It's our ajustable table top design. Some people use it for a laptop some a tv tray. I leave my loptop on the desk and use it for my coffee. Having spilled coffee on my pc before I found it's cheeper to have a table seperate. Runed more than one keyboard,laptop until I learned.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

[attachment=17720]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

[attachment=17727]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2013)

Really nice Lowell Beautiful wood and very unique design.


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2013)

Clever design and nicely executed.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks amazing Lowell..... absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've got mirrors with less shine than that! Nicely done!


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 10, 2013)

Great job and finish. Very simplistic and practical.

Robert


----------

